# my oscars are spawning.....



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

a big thanks to thefishguy for taking in my oscars while i get situated here in florida after my relocation, sadly one of my 3 oscars died after we moved them to MFR, however the other 2 paired up and have finally spawned 
here are a couple vids tfg sent me of the egg laying 
to say i'm thrilled is an understatement......i'm almost at the point where i'm ready to setup a new tank.......here are the vids...


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

congrats :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice, congrats! :thumb:
About what size is that tank they're currently in, TFG?
BV


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

i believe it's a 180 gal.......


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats on the spawn :thumb:

yesterday my pair spawned too! its 3rd time in a row.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well..... As in the case of many first timers.... they ate the eggs... I tried to save a few to incubate but I think it might be too late for them... Oh well, they'll be a next time  There always is.... Once they start they don't stop... Sorry for the bad news


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

well they are the type of oscars who really look forward to eating 

if you think about it......if every single egg hatched......are you ready for that amount of oscars?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm always ready for more oscars :lol:


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

how are my kids doing tfg? any more fry or did they eat them


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

No more fry, just going through the motions again... but in all fairness I turned the temp down to stop them due to lack of time....


----------

